# Urgent Transport help needed Doncaster to Manchester - Monday evening



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*** UPDATE *** The lady who took this little one in has kindly offered to take him as far as Doncaster - they can have him there for 7pm tomorrow.

Can anyone do Doncaster to Manchester M60?

What would you like help with? Transport from Gainsborough, Lincolnshire to Chester (but we have Gainsborough to Doncaster covered, as well as Manchester to Chester))

Contact/Rescue Organisation: Chester Cat Care

Do you take full responsibility for co-ordinating the transport run? Yes

Who legally owns the animal during transport? Once signover has been signed, kitten is legally owned by Chester Cat Care
Is Liability Insurance in place? For kitten, yes as soon as signover is completed, but we cannot be held liable for volunteer drivers
Will paperwork/documentation be passed on with the animal? Yes
Are fuel costs are available? Yes, agree beforehand with CCC

Number of animals: 1
Type/Breed: Cat (kitten)
Name(s): Kitten with no Name
Sex: Male
Age(s): 6 weeks
Colours: Ginger and white
Neutered: no
Vaccinated: no
Any known medical issues: possible foot problem
Any known behavioural Issues: no

Any other information:This little one has a very deformed leg and will need vets treatment ASAP

This little one needs to see a vet asap.
The run will travel from Gainsborough to Chester passing near Doncaster, Barnsley, Wakefield, Huddersfield, Rochdale, then Manchester where we can pick up the last leg (unless someone wants to do that!)

If any member requires further information about the animal(s) please contact the rescue concerned directly

Location Start: Lincolnshire, Hemswell Cliff, Gainsborough, DN21 
Location End: Somewhere on the M60 or surrounding?

Any help greatly appreciated! Look at his little face (link below) - wouldn't you just love to meet him and help get him the treatment he needs?
View topic - very young ginger/white kitten urgent rehome • Animal Lifeline UK

If you can help please email at [email protected] or answer the thread on our site
View topic - Doncaster to Manchester - Monday evening • Animal Lifeline UK

Many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------

